# MSDS sheet for snow removal



## sn95vert (Nov 15, 2009)

I am in the process to expand to big commercial account and they would like me to provide an msds sheet for the bidding process. I have never heard of anyone doing this for snow removal nor ever did one myself. How do I go about making a msds sheet? Im tottaly lost and confused.


----------



## nixray (Jan 31, 2008)

If I were you get one for your ice melt products, and any chemicals you will be using on the site (Fuel, Hydo' fluid, windshield wash etc).. they may be wanting the MSDS's in case of a spill or collision. As a legit company you should have all of these on file anyway


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I was able to print the MSDS sheets off of the websites of each company I bought products from. In one case I had to email the company and they sent back an attachment that had what I needed. You shouldn't have too much trouble if you just spend a little time on it.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

They most probably only want the MSDS sheets for the ice melter you intend to use and not all of the chemicals you use in your operation. Like mentioned you could probably download it from your suppliers website or call them.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

The place you bought the salt or the manufacturer should have one


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree! Good suppliers just have them available online for you. Here's an example: http://www.thawrox.com/pdfs/MSDS.pdf


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys I totally forgot to put those in the snow books.


----------

